# Mount USB device in fstab, problem in Raspi2



## IchBinKeinRoboter (Jan 22, 2016)

I am trying to mount a USB hard drive  (1.5 TB) in fstab.
The disk contains two slices, 1st is ntfs, 2nd BSD. Partition scheme is MBR.
I want to mount the 1st partition in the latter.
From the command line `mount /dev/da0s2a /usr/local/www` works fine.
When I append the line

```
/dev/da0s2a /usr/local/www ufs rw 0 2
```
in fstab, the system hangs during boot.
After a line with da0 quirks=...

My system is  current 11 r293801

Any help is much appreciated


----------



## SirDice (Jan 22, 2016)

Try adding the late keyword to the options. That should mount the filesystem a bit later in the boot process. It's possible things aren't initialized yet when it tries to mount the disk.


----------



## IchBinKeinRoboter (Jan 22, 2016)

Thank you very much for your quick response, SirDice!

Edit:

I tried that, and added additionally the option "failok".
The usb-keyboard is dead, and no output to the screen after

```
da0: quirks=0x2<NO_6_BYTE>
random: unblocking device
```

I can in no way connect to the machine.

I now have to remove the sd card, boot FreeBSD on the PC from the live DVD, edit the card on the PC...


----------

